# Best abc wrist watch???



## bezgeo85 (Apr 19, 2011)

*Which one is the best; :think:
* 

*Casio prg240*
*Suunto core*
*Timex ws4*
*Other (please mention which one you suggest at about the same value or a bit bigger if better functions provided)*
*i compare them as i find them at the same value and functions and i am trying to decide o| which one i ll buy.

**Thanks in advance for any help or advice from more experienced

I would really like you to select what you think best and please post the reasons why you choose it

Thanks in advanse!!*


----------



## Queen6 (Aug 2, 2006)

Core is the better ABC by a very large margin, the PRG-240 is a far better watch :think: the question is what are your priorities and in what environment... 

Core;
Accuracy
Best trend graph of an ABC by far
greater resolution
superb logging
readability (positive only)
very clean easy to read display, ABC is dominant
perpetual barometer reading


PRG-240;
Tough as old boots
Duplex display
Well balanced feature set
community
Solar no battery changes, watch is effectively sealed for life at the factory
price point
ease of use




Q-6


----------



## Aquila (Oct 31, 2009)

Owning both the Core (positive display) and the PAG-240B, I have to agree that the Core is the overall better ABC. Baro readings of both the Core and the PAG240 are similar, but the resolution is far greater with the Core, ad the Core's display is very clear. As usual, whatever Queen6 write is pretty much golden!

Good luck in your choice, whatever you choose, you will most likely be happy with. In my case I got both...!


----------



## scanny (Nov 23, 2008)

I just wanted to say that personally I would vote for Casio PAW-2000. I choose it over 240 because it has atomic timekeeping and it's thinner. PRG240 has better glass protection, but it's so nice to have a watch which keeping time dead accurate all the time. Although I like Core for it's barometer graph and altimeter, I still prefer Casio as a better everyday watch, I can live with 5 meters reslolution and calibrating altimeter more often that Core needs. WS4 is too big for me, I don't see myself wearing it every day.


----------



## jalan2 (Apr 27, 2011)

i am newbie here.....
i think about Suunto core :
1.if you are in the woods/jungle and you wearing Suunto core watch and suddenly battery discharged/empty,
2.if you bring the battery, you open the watch to replace batteries, and suddenly rainy days, batery replacement unfinished, you'll pack up your watch and suddenly screw or battery or close at watch(the battery compartment cover) falling into the bushes/ravine and disappeared.....and what happen next ?

3.if the watch are often opened to replace the battery I think water-resist will be reduced.

I think at this point, better at tough solar casio protrek/pathfinder. safe.

i am sorry i not good speak english....


----------



## nash_tz (Nov 2, 2006)

My suunto is very accurate and much more usable as an ABC, but I think the protrek wears better and just feels better in general.


----------



## bezgeo85 (Apr 19, 2011)

Hey my friend Q6 thanks for the totally informative replying.

Id love to tell me what are the cons of the watches from someone experienced user like you 

I have some worries about suunto waterproofness, durability, material used quality (seen lot complains about problems with buttons straps etc. ) and energy matters.

I d be glad if you could inform me more..


----------



## bezgeo85 (Apr 19, 2011)

Aquila said:


> Owning both the Core (positive display) and the PAG-240B, I have to agree that the Core is the overall better ABC. Baro readings of both the Core and the PAG240 are similar, but the resolution is far greater with the Core, ad the Core's display is very clear. As usual, whatever Queen6 write is pretty much golden!
> 
> Good luck in your choice, whatever you choose, you will most likely be happy with. In my case I got both...!


Thanks for replying, i see you are abc addict too! Having both must be the wise choise if you can affort to...


----------



## bezgeo85 (Apr 19, 2011)

scanny said:


> I just wanted to say that personally I would vote for Casio PAW-2000. I choose it over 240 because it has atomic timekeeping and it's thinner. PRG240 has better glass protection, but it's so nice to have a watch which keeping time dead accurate all the time. Although I like Core for it's barometer graph and altimeter, I still prefer Casio as a better everyday watch, I can live with 5 meters reslolution and calibrating altimeter more often that Core needs. WS4 is too big for me, I don't see myself wearing it every day.


guess what!!! i ve been seeing paw2000 since i discovered its the same with prg240 with radiosync plus!!

If i finally choose casio ill take the 2000, thanks for replying friend


----------



## bezgeo85 (Apr 19, 2011)

jalan2 said:


> i am newbie here.....
> i think about Suunto core :
> 1.if you are in the woods/jungle and you wearing Suunto core watch and suddenly battery discharged/empty,
> 2.if you bring the battery, you open the watch to replace batteries, and suddenly rainy days, batery replacement unfinished, you'll pack up your watch and suddenly screw or battery or close at watch(the battery compartment cover) falling into the bushes/ravine and disappeared.....and what happen next ?
> ...


Newbie here? me too
First post to me? My honor, thanks
Not good english? me too, so no problem

the energy problem and watch quality-durability is my main cocern at core. if it was solar!!! it would be the only choise

But the battery is replaced once every 6-8 months and even has a low battery indicator to warn you , when you change it you can be carefull enough and im not going in any jungle often to worry about this.

i agree that casio is best for energy and toughness, THANKS for replying


----------



## bezgeo85 (Apr 19, 2011)

nash_tz said:


> My suunto is very accurate and much more usable as an ABC, but I think the protrek wears better and just feels better in general.


thats my conclusion too and after many time thinkg casio i start seeing core as it rocks with the functions and accuracy , it alls break my nerves that casio makes watches simply adding or cutting things just for selling and they dont upgrade simple things like alti lock, mean sea level, both sunrise, tide , moon in a abc watch etc.

THANKS for replying


----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

I don't own the 240 but I have the PAG-80 and the PAW-1500 as well as a Core and Suunto Vector. If I want absolute accuracy as available in an ABC I pick Suunto. If I want tough and no-worries with an ABC feature set, it's Casio. As a Scoutmaster, I wear Suunto in camp. When hiking out in the woods or for water/boating related activities, Casio.

Not the answer you want, but you have to decide which is more important. I found I wanted both so I've ended up with quite a few ABC's!


----------



## Tartuga (Apr 29, 2011)

A very difficult choice because both are two great ABC for different reasons.
I have them both, but if I were going to choose only one I'd go for the Core as ABC because I find it more accurate than the PRG-240, more versatile - that is not only a coach who wears only in the mountains or hiking, but it fits well in office-type work environments - and if you think that the band can be very stressed by outdoor activities you can always put the fins of the Orange and replace the strap with something more durable and / or adapted to circumstances.


----------



## jalan2 (Apr 27, 2011)

about the design model body , i think PRG 240 look like modern tank and suunto core is look like clasic watch.


----------



## BabyJoe (Jul 20, 2007)

I was looking for info on the Core yesterday and found a lot of problems that were speculated to be from static discharge. Has this issue been resolved? If not, you can hardly depend on it.


----------



## bezgeo85 (Apr 19, 2011)

Tartuga said:


> A very difficult choice because both are two great ABC for different reasons.
> I have them both, but if I were going to choose only one I'd go for the Core as ABC because I find it more accurate than the PRG-240, more versatile - that is not only a coach who wears only in the mountains or hiking, but it fits well in office-type work environments - and if you think that the band can be very stressed by outdoor activities you can always put the fins of the Orange and replace the strap with something more durable and / or adapted to circumstances.


Best choise i think, but if you can afford to or you really need that, thanks pal


----------



## bezgeo85 (Apr 19, 2011)

jalan2 said:


> about the design model body , i think PRG 240 look like modern tank and suunto core is look like clasic watch.


yea i tried it, and it seemed too big at my small wrist... : (

im coming close to core( mainly for advanced function and functionality)...


----------



## bezgeo85 (Apr 19, 2011)

BabyJoe said:


> I was looking for info on the Core yesterday and found a lot of problems that were speculated to be from static discharge. Has this issue been resolved? If not, you can hardly depend on it.


static discharge? im not sure what this is, i find a lot of people satisfied with core


----------



## jalan2 (Apr 27, 2011)

bezgeo85 said:


> yea i tried it, and it seemed too big at my small wrist... : (
> 
> im coming close to core( mainly for advanced function and functionality)...


how about fitnes or playing Barbell (Seated Palm-Up Barbell Wrist Curl) for make bigger wrist .










 Seated Palm-Up Barbell Wrist Curl |>


----------



## bezgeo85 (Apr 19, 2011)

jalan2 said:


> how about fitnes or playing Barbell (Seated Palm-Up Barbell Wrist Curl) for make bigger wrist .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im exercinig alot but im half of this dude and even though i love casio 240 i find it too big!! maybe i ll try paw 2000


----------



## jalan2 (Apr 27, 2011)

bezgeo85 said:


> Im exercinig alot but im half of this dude and even though i love casio 240 i find it too big!! maybe i ll try paw 2000


i think i see a lot people problem with small wrist and big outdoor watch.
for optimal result for train/practice/make bigger wrist , 1 hour/half hour before you fitnes or playing Barbell , you must eat raw eggs and milk with high amino and protein . 
protein dan amino in egg and milk will make your training success.

training every day 1 hour/2 hour (Seated Palm-Up Barbell Wrist Curl) or (Seated Dumbbell Palms-Up Wrist Curl) or (Reverse Barbell Curl), saturday and sunday rest/off. 
in 1 month you will see bigger wrist.

just advice.... ;-)

















Exercise Guides - Forearm Exercises in bodybuilding.com


----------



## bezgeo85 (Apr 19, 2011)

jalan2 said:


> i think i see a lot people problem with small wrist and big outdoor watch.
> for optimal result for train/practice/make bigger wrist , 1 hour/half hour before you fitnes or playing Barbell , you must eat raw eggs and milk with high amino and protein .
> protein dan amino in egg and milk will make your training success.
> 
> ...


Hey really thanks for replying, didnt expect such help..

But i dont think its realistic for me you see my wrist is as it is , dont think it grows anymore and the most important is that i will buyu one as soon as i can afford so i cant wait for this.

Thanks alot pal,:-!


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

Right now I have the PRW-1200 and the Suunto X-Lander (same functions as the Vector in a different case). The X-Lander is the better ABC - it has MSLP (mean sea level pressure), better logging, the aluminium case is cool, it has 3 alarms and 24 hr timer and stopwatch (which makes the time-keeping features superior over the Core). In my opinion the X-Lander/Vector is a very well balanced ABC with sufficient time-keeping capabilities and better ABC-functions than a Casio. And I don't even care that it's too big for me:









It has a few disadvantages however:
- no alti-lock
- no baro graph

regards, Sedi


----------



## bezgeo85 (Apr 19, 2011)

Sedi said:


> Right now I have the PRW-1200 and the Suunto X-Lander (same functions as the Vector in a different case). The X-Lander is the better ABC - it has MSLP (mean sea level pressure), better logging, the aluminium case is cool, it has 3 alarms and 24 hr timer and stopwatch (which makes the time-keeping features superior over the Core). In my opinion the X-Lander/Vector is a very well balanced ABC with sufficient time-keeping capabilities and better ABC-functions than a Casio. And I don't even care that it's too big for me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey my friend thanks for replying..

I like your watch alot, but i really like to have alti lock and graphs

Apart from this xlander is expensive for my budget

thanks, cheers


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

bezgeo85 said:


> Apart from this xlander is expensive for my budget


I was lucky and got a good deal for it used in a German watch forum. You might wanna take a look at the Highgear/Techtrail "Alterra" - I saw one on ebay for 75€ which makes it one of the cheapest ABCs with alti-lock that I could find.
MONTRE TECHTRAIL ALTIMETRE ALTERRA ORANGE NEUF | eBay

regards, Sedi


----------



## gbm31 (Nov 19, 2008)

this is why i like the core - look at the height profile:










25km one way, highest point 340m, lowest 228m, total ascent 170m, total descent 214m, 37min. by car, 55min. on my mtb. (ok, backwards it takes 8min. longer, you can see why in the height profile...)

my second choice is the momentum (st. moritz) vs-1 or the cheaper twin (with mineral glass instead of sapphire) quechua 600 (from decathlon). the auto lock is slightly better than the one of the core, but it lacks the graphical profiles. the logging function is as good as the core's.










i don't recommend the ws4 if you like the graphs - the resolution of the ws4 height profile is 1000m per digit - you won't ever see something else but a flat line.


----------



## bezgeo85 (Apr 19, 2011)

gbm31 said:


> this is why i like the core - look at the height profile:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey my friend thanks for replying

i totally agree for core, at beginning i didnt like it but as the time goes i find core to be the best at many things

once i liked prg240 for toughness and solar power but i find the abc functions not so serious as core's

and for 200$ i cant stand it

from what i known through this site core is superior in all functions, durable enough and the user replaceable battery seems to me good ( one battery change in a year isnt really hard!!)

AS a conclusion i m prefer core over prg240

a question about the other you suggested, do they have sunrise set time?????????


----------



## gbm31 (Nov 19, 2008)

bezgeo85 said:


> ... a question about the other you suggested, do they have sunrise set time?????????


No, it hasn't. Here you can look for the specs: Digital Altimeter | Momentum® | St. Moritz Watch Corporation

I like this watch because it automatically switches faster between alti & baro mode than the core without becoming too nervous. With the core, if you start a bike tour (or sit in the car) and forget to change the profile manually the auto mode takes quite some time to realise you're changing height.


----------



## bezgeo85 (Apr 19, 2011)

gbm31 said:


> No, it hasn't. Here you can look for the specs: Digital Altimeter | Momentum® | St. Moritz Watch Corporation
> 
> I like this watch because it automatically switches faster between alti & baro mode than the core without becoming too nervous. With the core, if you start a bike tour (or sit in the car) and forget to change the profile manually the auto mode takes quite some time to realise you're changing height.


Hey my friend thanks a lot

i really like both of them but i find sunrise time to be extremely useful for outdoors

perhaps you know any other serious abc watch with sunrise_set time??? (exept casio and suunto)


----------



## bezgeo85 (Apr 19, 2011)

ANYONE knows any other serious abc watch with sunrise_set time??? (exept casio and suunto)


----------



## bezgeo85 (Apr 19, 2011)

bezgeo85 said:


> ANYONE knows any other serious abc watch with sunrise_set time??? (exept casio and suunto)


_*ANYONE knows any other serious abc watch with sunrise_set time???*_

AHHH this choise is difficult, thats why a lot of people in here buy a dozen of these...you simply cant have one watch for every thing you want....

The more you see the more you want...

I began liking the prg240 for toughness, solar energy and better time functions

Then i liked core for better abc functions, better log display and better company responce

then (now ) i like casio prg 240 for the same reasons as first!!

IM GETTING MAD!!!


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

^^^ There is just no way out of this madness I suppose.


----------



## Odie (Nov 10, 2010)

This really depends on what's most important to the user. If you're looking for a more accurate ABC watch, then you'll go with the Core. If you're looking for a watch with less accuracy but more durability then the 240 is the way to go.

Personally, I like the solar aspect of the 240 and that I'm so physical with my watches, that I need something that can stand up to a beating. I have the 240 and while I'm not totally thrilled with the color scheme, it works for my needs.


----------



## mikeair (Sep 28, 2008)

jalan2 said:


> i think i see a lot people problem with small wrist and big outdoor watch.
> for optimal result for train/practice/make bigger wrist , 1 hour/half hour before you fitnes or playing Barbell , you must eat raw eggs and milk with high amino and protein .
> protein dan amino in egg and milk will make your training success.
> 
> ...


OT:
@Jalan2 
I'm sorry to destroi your dreams but you can't grow up your wrists with exercises - it's an ilusion! ;-) With exercises you can only train muscles but you don't have muscles around your wrist. With these exercixes you just train your under arm muscles! If you have small wrist you will die with small wrists and if you have big wrist you will die with...

Mike


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

That trick could work for people who like to wear watches higher up the forearm, but I wear my watches strictly on my wrists ;-) I have a small wrist at 18.4cm or 7.25 inches, even worse because it is more of the round type so it looks even smaller with big watches, but I could care less - it's my wrist and I can wear anything I want, even if it makes me look stupid to others. :-d


----------



## bezgeo85 (Apr 19, 2011)

GTR83 said:


> ^^^ There is just no way out of this madness I suppose.


That my friend, say it again...|>


----------



## raykru (Nov 11, 2009)

I actually bought the pag240 and the suunto core, wore them both and yes, the core is great for accuracy, but after I adjusted the casio, the barometer worked well. I liked the look of the pag240 and the price was better so that is what I ultimately went with. The suunto I bought was the black with the negative display, it was hard to see and I was loathing having to change the battery all the time.

So Suunto: Accuracy, snooze alarm, storm alarm, depth meter
Casio: Solar, tough, 5 alarms, lat long set sunrise sunset, preset world time

Good luck with the choice, it is hard, I know.


----------



## bezgeo85 (Apr 19, 2011)

raykru said:


> I actually bought the pag240 and the suunto core, wore them both and yes, the core is great for accuracy, but after I adjusted the casio, the barometer worked well. I liked the look of the pag240 and the price was better so that is what I ultimately went with. The suunto I bought was the black with the negative display, it was hard to see and I was loathing having to change the battery all the time.
> 
> So Suunto: Accuracy, snooze alarm, storm alarm, depth meter
> Casio: Solar, tough, 5 alarms, lat long set sunrise sunset, preset world time
> ...


hello my friend thanks for replying, in fact i think they made these watches with such functions and durability and stylish differences in order to push you bying both,

thats how most people here nomatter what they say they have 2 watches at least which they wear according to what they need or the occasion they have to go


----------



## bezgeo85 (Apr 19, 2011)

Odie said:


> This really depends on what's most important to the user. If you're looking for a more accurate ABC watch, then you'll go with the Core. If you're looking for a watch with less accuracy but more durability then the 240 is the way to go.
> 
> Personally, I like the solar aspect of the 240 and that I'm so physical with my watches, that I need something that can stand up to a beating. I have the 240 and while I'm not totally thrilled with the color scheme, it works for my needs.


Ahhh the same problem... if durability prg240...if accuracy core...

IF BOTH???


----------



## bezgeo85 (Apr 19, 2011)

After all, the choise comes to a basic question...

What do you really need most?

If you can answer definitely then you can choose


----------



## mquintas (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi gbm31! Please could you tell difference between momentum vs-1 and quechua 600 watches? Because they look very similar. Thank you!


----------



## Murphy Slaw (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm going to tighten this race for Casio simply on durability and Solar. An ABC watch is poor kindling if you're in the woods and it has a dead battery, or dies because of weakness.

Whoops....

I didn't notice it was closed.

o|


----------



## bezgeo85 (Apr 19, 2011)

Murphy Slaw said:


> I'm going to tighten this race for Casio simply on durability and Solar. An ABC watch is poor kindling if you're in the woods and it has a dead battery, or dies because of weakness.
> 
> Whoops....
> 
> ...


Me too my friend, after a lot of thinking i understood it all comes to your needs and you have to decide what you want to have and what you maybe want but you have to say goodbye as there is no perfect watch.

For me personal i found casio to fullfill my needs, but i started to find that i liked this and the other etc.

but whatever everyone that messes with watches is gonna buy more than he thought he was going to...


----------



## reenasawant (Sep 16, 2011)

Fast Track watches should be included in the list, as the watches are quite trendy and they have awesome designs, and they are quite affordable.


----------



## bezgeo85 (Apr 19, 2011)

reenasawant said:


> Fast Track watches should be included in the list, as the watches are quite trendy and they have awesome designs, and they are quite affordable.


thanks for replying i had a look but i didnt find any abc watch

if you have a link id like to see one


----------



## lonchodomas (May 24, 2012)

I have a PAG240B. I'm quite happy with it. I don't have a Core. Looking at the specs, to me the advantages to the PAG240B over the Core are: 1. Price. 2. Solar. The advantage to solar is that the watch won't die on you at an inopportune moment. That can be a big advantage. The advantage to the Core, in my view, is looks. Its a very good looking watch. It could be worn to formal occasions. Though if you're the type of person insterested in an ABC watch, you might be like me, and don't really care about dress watches and formal occasions. I should also add, my PAG240B keeps unusually good time. It appears to loose less than one second a week. Other blogs seem to say the same thing. I have read the Core is not particualarly accurate, but can't confirm that. With the kind of accuracy my PAG240B has, I don't think the Atomic function is worth the extra money. I have two solar/atomic G-Shocks. They're great, but I don't see a need for it with a watch that looses only one minute a year. There is a deep groove around the rotating bezel on the PAG240B that isn't particularly evident in the photos. I would take caution not to get dirt and grit in it. All rotating bezels should be kept free of grit. Just something to be aware of. There have been quality control problems reported on blogs for the Core. Not sure if those have been taken care of. But that's also something you should be aware of. My vote is with the Casio.


----------



## CADstraps (Nov 3, 2011)

Agree. 

My 240 won'twin any beauty contects, but that's not what I bought it for - I've taken it to hell and back, but it won't stop smiling. My good friend and fellow regular-tripper has a 2000, and while his atomic timekeeping is better than mine by all of 41 seconds over the last (years?), it;s never been an issue, but he has compromised his crystal during a fall - my 240 was protected by the raised bezel, so if you buy and ABC for the intended purpose of that type of device, it might be soemthing to consider. An acquaitance that is a sometime-tripper with us wears a core, and it is very pretty. He has replaced his batter 4 times since I got my solar 240. I did a thourough and proper calibration of my 240 for all functions, and I find it very accurate - is the core more accurate? Maybe, but the sunrise/set times, baro graph, and compass (functions I use the most while on trip) have never let me down and have aided me in making proper decisions many times. I also calibrated the alti, and I checked it against real records for various places I have bneen and found it to be accurate enough, but in all fairness, alti readings are not paramount for my use and it's a function I could take or leave. I find the 240 to be much more intuitive, and the duplex LCD is nothing short of revolutinary in my books. 

So, I vote 240 for all the reasons already listed: ease of use, toughness, solar, and it is very accurate for practical use. I will also say that despite the tale of the tape, it is very comfortable, and even after being on my wrist non-stop for 2 weeks, did not get in my way in any concernable fashion (once in a while it would catch slightly while putting on an exceptionally heavy backpack, but that is method-dependant. Also, I noticed that sometimes, in extreme circumstances, I would accidentally push a button if my hand were pushed back too far) The Core is WAY more attractive, and possibly more accurate, although I don't know by how much in a practical sense.


----------

